# Lemonade Stand



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

JG.... Terrific...:thumbsup::yes::yes::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I love the whimsical lettering--fine looking stand.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I like it. :thumbup: Have you thought about adding wheels? Check these out. http://www.harborfreight.com/3-inch-swivel-caster-with-lock-95356.html Good luck with the new business. dorf dude...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Love it.

Thanks for doing this as well.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome job. And for a worthy cause to boot, you should both be proud of yourselves. Most kids would rather take the summer time playing. Kudos to you both.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I think this is being great work done I really appreciated it..


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! How'd you make the letters?


----------



## rrudd2 (May 20, 2013)

Very nice! Excellent cause, too. Good luck to your daughter in her efforts!


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

jgee82 said:


> built this for my 8 year old daughter to earn alittle extra money and raise abunch of money for childhood leukemia foundation hoping we can give them a big check at the end of summer


Looks good. 

Also don't know where you live but don't be too alarmed if the stand gets shut down by the local health board for operating without a business license and/or a food permit.

Now if you give the lemonade away for free and persons donate money that may be an end around??


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

Very nice job, here in Ottawa we have the "The Great Canadian Lemonade Standemonium" event coming up on June 22 for the Ottawa Cancer Foundation. Do you have a similar event where you live?


----------



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks for the comments...
did our 1st- 4hr setup and raised $120...
got a long summer to raise more


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are building some great childhood memories,along with your woodworking.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

That is so way cool


----------



## nicktools561 (May 29, 2013)

So awesome.. you are such a good parent!! :yes::thumbsup::wink::thumbup:


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

